# Community > Clubs >  where can i find a engineer to give the certificate for my ecat gun safe?

## bill

i need to find a engineer to give the certificate for my ecat gun safe, anyone know any engineer who can give the certificate?

thanks!!

bill

----------


## Nibblet

What region?

----------


## P38

Bill

Talk to your Arms Officer.

If said safe meets minimum security standards and is installed as per the Arms Regulations I believe that you don't need an engineers certificate, Can't find any regulation that says you must have it certified either.

However you will need to convince the Re-licencing inspector that it does meets minimum code and is securely installed.

If there is any dispute about this then you can get a Civil Engineer to certify that it meets minimum code, end of argument.

My experience is that the re-licencing officers know what to expect and are quite reasonable if they can plainly see said safe meets code and is installed correctly.

Check with your local Arms Officer and they will advise you what they expect.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## bill

auckland

----------


## bill

hi, there,

do you know engineer?

thanks,

bill

----------


## mucko

> Bill
> 
> Talk to your Arms Officer.
> 
> If said safe meets minimum security standards and is installed as per the Arms Regulations I believe that you don't need an engineers certificate, Can't find any regulation that says you must have it certified either.
> 
> However you will need to convince the Re-licencing inspector that it does meets minimum code and is securely installed.
> 
> If there is any dispute about this then you can get a Civil Engineer to certify that it meets minimum code, end of argument.
> ...


I built my own and its not certed but it does meet all their design standards i ran the plan by the AO before building no worries at all

----------


## Lono

Post some pics of your build sometime mucko, sounds like an interesting thing to do. How much did it set you back?

----------


## mucko

> Post some pics of your build sometime mucko, sounds like an interesting thing to do. How much did it set you back?


it looks pretty shithouse but it is legal. didnt cost me bugger all as i knew the guy running the press and brake shop. i paid more for the two ross locks then for the steel then i just welded it all together.

----------


## Moutere

Agreed,

Ask for them to demstrate where in the legislation where it requires any kind of construction certification.




> Bill
> 
> Talk to your Arms Officer.
> 
> If said safe meets minimum security standards and is installed as per the Arms Regulations I believe that you don't need an engineers certificate, Can't find any regulation that says you must have it certified either.
> 
> However you will need to convince the Re-licencing inspector that it does meets minimum code and is securely installed.
> 
> If there is any dispute about this then you can get a Civil Engineer to certify that it meets minimum code, end of argument.
> ...

----------


## Maca49

I would believe that commercially you may have to have certified compliant, but do it yourself probably not.

----------


## mucko

> I would believe that commercially you may have to have certified compliant, but do it yourself probably not.


when i built mine i went to (Paul) Tauranga arms office went over plan told him what steel was being used, he ok'ed the design of the locking lugs. he did an onsite visit when safe was built before firearms were put in it. he signed it off as compliant and that is now on file. if i modify it in any way it will need to be reinspected. simple really.

----------


## Maca49

:Thumbsup:  if you got it past Paul you did good!

----------


## Moutere

Surely, the only thing that one needs to demonstrate is that their security precautions meet the minimum standard for their category of licence/firearm, regardless of who makes it.
Stupid iPad won't open the link to the police word document to be sure, an answer may be here.
http://www.police.govt.nz/sites/defa...rd-booklet.doc

Regulation 28 of the arms act regarding security precautions for MSSA safes/cabinets.
Arms Regulations 1992 (SR 1992/346) (as at 11 December 2013) &ndash; New Zealand Legislation
(c)locked in a steel safe or steel box or steel cabinet (being in every case a safe, box, or cabinet of sound construction and of a type approved in writing either generally or in the particular case by a member of the Police) bolted or otherwise securely fixed (in a manner approved in writing either generally or in the particular case by a member of the Police) to the building within which the pistol or military style semi-automatic firearm or restricted weapon is kept.

My legalese sucks.
The local arms office had plans for a compliant safe available when I went through my application a few years ago, no dramas.
6mm steel, two locks, jimmy proof etc....

----------


## Maca49

Arms Officers do not all sing from the same hymn sheet, that's a problem!

----------


## Moutere

Agreed.
Frustrating, surely it all has to be there in black and white somewhere.

----------


## mucko

> if you got it past Paul you did good!


Paul and le mac are awesome Ange is a bit of a hard arse thou. ie the logic i secured into the wall with 75mm coach screws she wanted 100mm i questioned her on that stating that 100mm screws will start to push the clading off the outside of the house. her reply just use washers to pack the bolt out. so i will still have 75mm of coach screw in the wall and 25mm of washers in side my safe. go figure aye.

----------


## Tbirdsteve

When I built mine I took a few pictures while building.  The assistant to the Arms Officer inspected it when doing the interviews for my E and D cat licences and I gave her about 5 pictures.  They never sent me a certificate but did send me two new licences so I have to assume everything is all fine.

Steve

----------

